
Ask HN: Remote jobs unrelated to programming - stephen82
It seems I&#x27;m THE most incompetent person out there that cannot get hired as a junior developer for whatever kind of technology stack, even though I have a number of years of personal experience around a variety of programming languages.<p>I guess it&#x27;s time to move on with my life and stop dreaming big about becoming a professional programmer after all.<p>So, I am giving up with technology for good this time.<p>I&#x27;m looking for alternatives that could provide me a minimum wage.<p>Is it possible to work remotely doing any kind of job that is totally unrelated to programming?<p>Please advice, cheers.<p>P.S.: I would appreciate it if you didn&#x27;t try to convince me otherwise as it wouldn&#x27;t change my decision. My self-esteem is completely demolished and the last thing I need is anyone&#x27;s pity.
======
brooklyn_ashey
Shoot. No one has commented? Well, you are far from alone. I can't tell you
how many educated,skilled folks I know who are in your same position here in
NYC. It isn't getting tons of play here on HN, but getting an interview and an
offer seems to be impossible for many of us. And when we do get interviews, we
go through a 7 interview process only to discover ( through connections) that
the job was not given to anyone in the end, or to the gf of the founder,
etc... fill in the blank. Just want you to know you are not alone. Hang in
there.

